# Glock Day!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone interested? 

Target Sports Canada

http://www.targetsportscanada.com/

Is holding a Glock Day on May 6th 9-4pm

For $30 you get to:

test fire various Glock Pistols

Examine Gen 4 Glocks

BBQ

and enter a draw for a Glock or group shoot for 6

And no, last time I asked, they don't have Glock 18s.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for posting. If somebody going, go early. Last time I was there many people were attending

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet. I'd like to know are we allowed to bumpski?





  Rawr one happy kitty. ^_^;


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Sweet. I'd like to know are we allowed to bumpski?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya right can't even fire my 308 caliber I need to buy fraggable bullets from them. the facility doesn't have thick wall.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Been to target sport

Lots of fun but if you're not the first 3 group there, you'll have fun waiting.
Always call ahead since they have groups booked almost all weekends.


----------

